
Ask HN: Why a big org like Amazon release a mediocer windows primevideo app? - anongoesprivate
i have been using the Amazon PrimeVideo for Windows recently,mostly for downloading in hi-res and view on Weekend with out buffering issues.<p>the app seems to be lacking even Basic Q&#x2F;A in lot of things, for example a simple download feature they have is not downloading anything and if we minimize it the download restarts , it works very unpredictably.<p>so my question is how a Big org like amazon that produce stable platforms like AWS, but at the same time produce a mediocre products like this<p>what structure they have in terms of engineering, that&#x27;s making this differences?
======
thesuperbigfrog
It was probably written by an intern and maintained by an overworked team.

I would recommend giving feedback using a bug reporting or feedback dialogue
if it exists in the app. (I have no idea I don't use Windows at home and have
never used the app.)

If you downloaded the app from the Windows App Store, you could leave a review
there and might get developer contact info for feedback there too.

~~~
anongoesprivate
yeah, i have given feedback via the help chat in the app already, I'm just
curios how these simple things got missed, considering how huge the
organizations is and it have most talented people in it, like what kind of
process will lead to this, in a structured org like amazon

------
speedgoose
Different teams, different budgets. The app may also be made by another
company.

~~~
anongoesprivate
between the copyright they will be paying for movies and shows, the
development cost will be very minimal i think, their web app and android app
is pretty good, as for last point , prime video seems like a major product ,
will amazon outsource it?

